# For Nosey Members Bunch!



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi my fellow pigeon enthusiasts, (and NMB-Er's)

Margarret just had a contest where some of us participated in naming her pigeon fortress. As you know, the winning name is "Palomarosa".

Many members have named their lofts. and though I do not have a mighty loft as some here do, my humble pigeon coop and neighboring flight pen are a comfortable home to my "eight greats!"

Margarret inspired me to come up with a name for the area that I keep my pigeons, Tooter, Rosco, Beaksley, Uchiwa, Paris, Barbie, Clayton and Emilie. 

Had it not been for Tooter finding us in 2004 when he came to us hurt, I never would have been involved with pigeons, would never have found pigeon talk, and certainly would not have folks including children coming over for a pigeon presentation!

After much thought, in keeping Tooter Incorporated in the name of my corner pigeon dwelling, I came up with...

Now, come on folks, do you really think I was going to tell you tonight?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tooter's Roost


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, looks like you JUST couldn't resist...AGAIN, Victor.

Been a loooong time since you teased us...

Are we suppose to guess or do we get hints???

I guess "TOOTER'S PLACE" or "TOOTER and PALS" or "TOOTERVILLE" or "TOOTER'S HOUSE OF PIGEONS"

Is Tooter's name a PART of the name???

Shi

(Since I've been "elected" President of the NMB, I figured I had better start the "comment" ball rollin'...) 

P.S.OOPS, Charis just beat me to the punch...ANOTHER case of "great minds...."


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep. Nosey too.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*GEORGE CHECKING IN TOOTERVILLE SOUNDS GOOD IT COULD BE VICTORVILLE BUT THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN TAKEN BY A TOWN IN CALIFORNIA AND I DON'T WANT TO SEE VICTOR IN A FIGHT WITH THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA * .GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Victor you rascal! Here I was reading along and------? Well I haven't been a nosey member all that long so wasn't alert to your wiley ways. LOL


Definitely your loft and fly pen need a name. If I read right, Tooter Inc. is part of the name. Hmmmmm, Wings R Us ?, naw that doesn't fit. OK , gonna let it roll around in my head a bit.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dang! I really hate that tiny font you folks use .. plus the color .. us old folks like me have to struggle to read it  Obviously, the name should be "Tooterville" .. also kidding here, but tossing that vote into the hat.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ahhh! Read Victor's post .. It's Tooter's Corner ..

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought Tooter's Corner as well, but you know that sly fox, would he really give it up in one post?


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Tooter's Castle, Victor's Fortress


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Tooter's House O' Poo-Poo?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Ahh that drives me crazy.... Okay tell us now or at least give us a hint


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

If "Tooterville" isn't used, I will steal it myself....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*"eight Greats"*

* How about "EIGHT GREATS"* .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tooter's Pigeon Bus Stop!


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi. I know but I can not tell!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Now Alex, c'mon, we won't tell Grandpa you told us.  

Is anyone close?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Alex, 

Do you like candy?


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

I LOVE CANDY but I 'm not telling!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Alex, good boy!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Now, Nona, you know either of us will pm or e-mail you the minute we find out!


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hint: the answer is in front of you.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

What about Coolpigeon?


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

No mam. sorry. It is not coolpigeon.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Somebody Guessed Right A Little Earlier.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

HI i am hawkmaster little brother of alex. you are very close.i like candy too


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Tooter's House O' Poo-Poo?


Dude I'm totally voting for this one!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Alex,
> 
> Do you like candy?


FEATHER!! Shame on you for trying to trick and bribe this child........... 
Alex, you just keep the secret like your grandpa told you to.  
PS: Do you like puppies???????


OOPS....seems I'm a bit late. The "secret" isn't a secret anymore............yep, bags of candy, GOOD candy, should be in the mail pronto!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh how cute. It truly is right in front of us.  


Hawkmaster, sure is good to hear from you. You and Alex will have to get Drake on the computer before much longer.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Quotion Marks*

Well I must stick with "EIGHT GREATS" if you look at the first post VICTOR has the words "eight greats" in quotion marks that must the clue. .GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

How about the Tooterville Eight? But Cool Pigeon said somebody guessed it already. It hasta be Tooterville. 

Margaret


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

By George 

It is TOOTERVILLE!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Mmmm, looks like you JUST couldn't resist...AGAIN, Victor.
> 
> Been a loooong time since you teased us...
> 
> ...





george simon said:


> *GEORGE CHECKING IN TOOTERVILLE SOUNDS GOOD IT COULD BE VICTORVILLE BUT THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN TAKEN BY A TOWN IN CALIFORNIA AND I DON'T WANT TO SEE VICTOR IN A FIGHT WITH THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA * .GEORGE





TAWhatley said:


> Dang! I really hate that tiny font you folks use .. plus the color .. us old folks like me have to struggle to read it  Obviously, the name should be "Tooterville" .. also kidding here, but tossing that vote into the hat.
> 
> Terry


Great guesses! This was fun for me

and Alex as well!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Margarret said:


> How about the Tooterville Eight? But Cool Pigeon said somebody guessed it already. It hasta be Tooterville.
> 
> Margaret





little bird said:


> Well......I see TOOTERVILLE over in the upper right hand corner of COOLPIGEON's posts.... so must be TOOTERVILLE. NE.


More correct answers!

You all are great!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I was too late to guess, but I just had to reply as a member of the nosey bunch.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I Wouldn't Want Ya To Have Fights With Ca Either, So Hows About Tooter's Villa!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Oops! Ok I See Now, Tooterville! Close To Tooter's Villa If Ya Wanna Change It, I'll Let Ya! Lol
Blessings To You And Your Great Eight! Wow!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great thread, Victor! Great name you selected - Tooterville!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Tooterville is a *terrific* name for your loft. This was a lot of fun.  

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor and Alex

Tooterville is a wonderful name. Very appropriate and easy to remember.

This was fun.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Tooterville is great. Love it.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Reti said:


> Tooterville is great. Love it.
> 
> Reti


Why thank you Reti.

My eight greats kinda love it too here in Tooterville.


----------

